# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  A certain Shinigami Workbook

## michael79

Hi there,
Finally thinking of taking the long run and work on my awareness instead of the many techniques out there, because of too much loss of sleep, which is undesirable. I'm having a DJ, but only for lucid dreams, because I don't want to write the next Bible. I will do my own variation of MILD coupled with RCs during the day and short WBTB during the night. I hope I can build enough awareness for consistent Lucidity.

Wish me luck ::D:

----------


## michael79

Just made a two sided totem which I will carry around
Side1)Clear text of how my totem will look in the dream
Side2)RC text

*Day Work*
I.Dream Journaling

II.From time to time I will look at my totem to check if it looks suspicious. Turning the other side will remind me to do a mental check:
_1)Where I am? Check my surroundings.
2)Who I am?
3)Am I dreaming? Making a "looking at hands" RC
Intention: Next time I'm dreaming I will look at my totem and he will look /glowing/_

*Before bed:*
Tonight I will check my totem.
*WBTB*:
One SSILD cycle + next time I will check my hands

*My dream Goals:*
1)Meet my Dream Guide
2)To go in the Crystal room
3)make permanent DC

----------


## yuppie11975

Just so you know, the forums are kind of low-traffic these days. 
Consider looking into the Discord if you wanted to be exposed to a more active community. 
(Same people, different platform)

----------


## FryingMan

The DILD guides are still here & active!
Good luck, Shinigami!    You already look to be very experienced, but if you have any questions, feel free to ask!    You can use your workbook as a way to write notes to yourself, track your goals, ask questions, etc.!

On a general note, I subscribe to the thinking that to be lucid at night a lot, we need to be lucid during the day a lot, so you may want to think about maintaining a "lucid mindset" throughout the day, in addition to your time-to-time totem checks.   By lucid mindset, I mean trying to exist fully in the present moment, free from distractions, as much as possible.   The goal being to really see the "truth" of the present moment, which of course includes the question of whether you're in the waking or dreaming state!

----------


## michael79

> On a general note, I subscribe to the thinking that to be lucid at night a lot, we need to be lucid during the day a lot, so you may want to think about maintaining a "lucid mindset" throughout the day, in addition to your time-to-time totem checks.



I agree with you, but I cannot afford to do this, they are other things I need to do beside this. Of course I will try to be more lucid during the day, to compensate.




> By lucid mindset, I mean trying to exist fully in the present moment, free from distractions, as much as possible. The goal being to really see the "truth" of the present moment, which of course includes the question of whether you're in the waking or dreaming state!



I tried ADA several years ago for two months, it increased my lucidity, but also increased my anxiety, it's a double edged blade.

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome Shinigami/michael79! Tracking what you are doing, what is working, what is challenging through the workbooks can be helpful and of course we can interact with you and all learn together. 

Let us know if you have any questions.

----------


## FryingMan

> I agree with you, but I cannot afford to do this, they are other things I need to do beside this. Of course I will try to be more lucid during the day, to compensate.
> 
> 
> I tried ADA several years ago for two months, it increased my lucidity, but also increased my anxiety, it's a double edged blade.



I just want to note that mindfulness is decidedly not "ADA" as typically described in LD forums.   ADA teaches to continually inundate your attention in the tiny sense details all around you.   This is exhausting and not a good way to live.    It is certainly increases purposeful attention, which does have some good effects, but at the expense of overall self-awareness.     Mindfulness, on the other hand, is based on your entire, human-level self-awareness, and is more of a relaxation and letting go of distraction, than the laser-focused, exhausting practice of ADA.    If you have time and interest, I would whole-heartedly recommend looking more into it.

The sort of awareness I advocate is very well described in the book "The Mind Illuminated," a book I'm just starting myself, it's a real eye-opening look into meditation practice, and how when practiced appropriately, builds a very strong conscious awareness, resulting in stable attention and powerful mindfulness.

----------


## michael79

Remind me to never try to SSILD before bed, it totally messed up my sleep cycles, the first four hour I dreamed very vividly and the second four I had an absence of dreaming!


Edit: From today I'm incorporating one special experimental RC!
Let's see how things are gonna work out.

----------


## FryingMan

It's all about finding what works for you!    I would encourage you to try different things, and try them for a while, because sometimes data from just one night doesn't necessarily clearly show the trend over time.

----------


## michael79

Yes, yes I always experiment with new things, sometimes old unsuccessful experiment bear fruits to a new one. I'm not sure if this whole thing with day mindfulness will translate to my dreaming, because of the pills I'm taking. An antihistamine and muscle relaxants, both of affect my short and long memory, it's like I'm running a marathon with only one leg. I'm still trying of course, let's see what will happen.

----------


## fogelbise

> Remind me to never try to SSILD before bed, it totally messed up my sleep cycles, the first four hour I dreamed very vividly and the second four I had an absence of dreaming!
> 
> 
> Edit: From today I'm incorporating one special experimental RC!
> Let's see how things are gonna work out.



I would definitely save SSILD for WBTBs. That said, I am sure you know that there are definitely valuable things to do before bed like going over goals, doing some affirmations directed at whatever you are working on at the time, just to name a few.

I'm curious about your experimental RC if you feel like sharing.

----------


## michael79

> I'm curious about your experimental RC if you feel like sharing.



By experimental I mean totally hypothetical, which as it is, won't be of use to anybody, I only will reveal that is close to Hukif gravity RC, it should create bodily awareness.

Edit: Forget about it, I just busted it away, actually I'm undergoing quite a change to my practice.

----------


## michael79

After today I don't have to build on my awareness anymore, finally I'm back to basics, I rediscovered my Natural Lucidity from when I was young, now I can have lucids as much as I want. Welcome back Omnilucidity! :superman:

----------


## FryingMan

Congrats!     Dream on....

----------


## michael79

> Congrats!     Dream on....



You don't seems too happy about, what is wrong?!

I will try to make a tutorial of what I'm doing, but as Sageous said(somewhere) natural lucid dreamers are bad teachers, because we are doing something unconsciously which is giving us big results, but that time ended because I finally did it consciously. Interesting how back in the days that was making me lucid, was giving me the most trouble up until now - a WILD on demand, I only needed 32 years to rediscover it.

----------


## michael79

I'm gonna use this thread to follow the progress of remastering my tech. It requires day work, before bed work and wbtb.

*1 night*
7 lucid experiences (3xlucid dreams, 2xAP, 2xOBE) and 4xFA, I got too excited and got over the board, loosing sleep. My tech is universal, so I can get not only LD's but AP and OBE too.

*2 night*
Too tired, only got 4xFA.
On nap time I got weird SP experience.

----------


## FryingMan

Great!   It may be that what you do does not translate to others, but I'm still interested in reading what you are able to put down in words.

I believe at the root of "natural" LDing is coming to an agreement with your subconscious, in some wordless way.   That relationship probably defies explanation.     But just in case, I'd certainly like to read what your day and night practices are  :smiley: .

----------


## michael79

> Great!   It may be that what you do does not translate to others, but I'm still interested in reading what you are able to put down in words.



Ohhh I didn't know it is working this way, that we all learn from each other, my mistake I didn't read any of the other Workbook's.




> I believe at the root of "natural" LDing is coming to an agreement with your subconscious, in some wordless way.   That relationship probably defies explanation.



It's more like a RPG game, there are all sorts of weapons in the game: rare, unique, special, even legendary, but suddenly you got a message that you cleared an old quest by leveling enough and the reward for that is your old forgotten Holy weapon ::D:  which can produce miracles no less.





> But just in case, I'd certainly like to read what your day and night practices are .



My day work is actually training my tech, it requires some work to be able to achieve its thingy. But I'm too tired now, sick and coughing, at least I'm Covid negative ::bowdown::  When I experiment a little more to know what are the uphills and downhills of it, I tend not to spoil it and I need to recover, after that I will make a big thread about it.

*Night 3*
Holy cow it's working...
Tried at the beginning of the night, this is the first tech to work for me at that time!
I got 2xLD and super weird 2xSP nightmares :paranoid: 

It translate me directly into the Lucid dream, what happen to the theory of no Rem at beginning of the night, I got too excited and fall apart. I do it again and achieve second LD, but it was very bizarre. I got myself standing in front of a building, it looked like a Bank and the next moment a guy a attacked me, we fight, for some reason I had a gun attached on my belt, I shot him. I got over his dead body, in that moment someone knocked me down, I lost consciousness (everything become black) but the dream didn't fall apart, I woke up on the ground face down, I couldn't move, it's like I have been tied up. Two man were arguing what to do with me, the first wanted to kill me, but the second wanted me as a hostage, I only could see their feets. The first man bring me up and clenched his fist on my throat, he said he will kill me for killing his brother, the sensation of him grabbing my throat was very real and painful. I couldn't move at all and I couldn't scream, I had no control of the scene, it was so bizarre real, I just closed my eyes and wished to wake up, after two seconds I really woke up.

Damn, that SP terror was just too wrong, I slept for the rest of the night. Tomorrow I'm gonna try after 4-5 hours of sleep.

----------


## michael79

I'm not sure if I must post it here because my tech is V-WILD - MILD hybrid and this forum is about DILD and building up awareness.

----------


## FryingMan

Feel free to post it here!    Any and all topics are OK.

----------


## michael79

Okay then, because I gave up on creating separate thread about it, I just need a little more time to structure it right and be more readable.

*Night 4*
2xLD at the beginning of the sleep. They were short between 1-3 minutes.

----------


## michael79

*My Childhood Omnilucidity Technique*

During my childhood(3-8) at least half of my dreams were Lucid, though I still had normal dreams like everyone. At that time, I still didn't know anything about Lucid dreams, so instead of lucid I was awake in my dreams. I thought everyone had them, but sadly that wasn't the case. All my awake dreams were starting the same way, when I was ready to sleep I imagined that I'm getting from bed, opening the window and jump outside, when I touched the ground I was already lucid, the whole process didn't take more than 10-15 seconds. Up to this day I still don't know how I come with this method for induction. Then life become faster and I forget about lucidity, after my adulthood started I began to have random lucid dreams(i have also OBE and AP too) again, then I researched what those dreams are and how to induce them. From that time I started to analyze how I was doing it before and how to replicate the process and just recently I rediscover it, it only took me... what, a 30+ years to rediscover it  ::D: 

At further analysis, the method I used is a WILD or a tactile V-WILD. In fact the whole process is very simple and with some training can become your best way of inducing Lucid dreams. It has three major steps, which I'm gonna explain here.

I. Lay down for sleep
II. Imagine your room through your eyes
III. Get up and start walking
You are lucid!

*I. Lay down for sleep*
This technique can be tried at the beginning of sleep, after 4-5 hours of sleep preferably on micro awakening or during nap. You can use an alarm to wake u up, but don't get awake too much, everything depends on how fast you can fall asleep after an awakening.

*II. Imagine your room through your eyes*
You don't need to make complex visualisation with this tech, just imagine your room through your eyes(first person view) drawed from your memory. The imagery don't need to be very vivid.

*III. Get up and start walking*
This is the most important step. While viewing the room with your dream eye, imagine you are standing up from your bed and use your tactile imagination to feel your legs stepping on the ground. Now start walking (while feel the walking itself) out of your room through your door, feel opening the door knob. Choose your path, through your house or through your front/back door towards your front/back yard. You also must not move too quickly or the imagination will fall apart, if u move too slow the same thing can happen, adjust your speed. Only after a while 15-30s you will become lucid, if the imagination fall apart, you can try again from the beginning, but don't try too many times or you will become too awake.

The purpose of this technique is to transfer your focus from your physical body to your mental body(creating second body) using your tactile senese and visual sense while moving, this way you will lose the awareness of your physical body and SP will took over. Using your vivid memories of u walking everyday through your house, we are transferring the complex visualisation to our subconscious mind, this way we don't need to be skilled in the Visualisation.

After the imagination turn into a dream, make a RC and don't forget to ground up in the dream, like rubbing your hands.

Enjoy your Lucid Dream!

With this method not only Lucid dreams can be induced, but also AP and OBE experiences!

If you try it, don't forget to drop in and share your experience.  :smiley:

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> [B][U][CENTER]If you try it, don't forget to drop in and share your experience.



I'll be keeping your technique in mind and trying it if I can, but my falling-asleep time is usually too long, so it probably won't work very well for me; I struggle with most forms of WILD because of this, even though they are very effective for me.

I'll let you know if I do have some success with it though.

----------


## michael79

Oh my gosh, did I send FryingMan to the moon!? Last time he came, was when I posted my tech, maybe he received an inspiring OBE and has gone to a long journey. ^^

----------


## michael79

Two nights ago had a 2 hour long DILD from SSILD  ::mrgreen:: 
After I make further analysis on my successful SSILD attempts, every time it worked because I combined with an intention phrase for awareness, something like MILD+SSILD. So from now on I will make hands RC during the day, on signs like doors, stairs, bathroom, crowds, cats, odd things, on waking ups. For SSILD I'm gonna concentrate on vision, hearing and hands. DILD and WILD from SSILD become SDILD and SWILD respectively for easy discription. My MILD mantra will be something between "if I see a dream sign I will check my hands" and "When I woke up I will check my hands" to catch a FA.
As for my tech I was only able to make it work at the beginning of the night controversially to any other tech I ever tried.

----------


## michael79

I will scratch away my previous mild mantra and replace it with "I will remember I'm dreaming and I will have a lucid dream", a little bit of prospective memory and desire to have a lucid dream. I'm gonna do that because when today tried SSILD I had hard time falling asleep and I desired to just fall asleep, only to have FA in which I just wanted to sleep^^. I also will try to improve and simplify my Tech to make it work with WBTB. 

For now my routine is: RC hands during the day, my tech before sleep, SSILD&MILD during natural night awakenings or just autosuggestions if I feel I won't be able to fall asleep.

----------


## michael79

New routine: 1) before bed: Intention for DEILD
2) on natural awakenings: if intention successful will try DEILD, if not short cycles SSILD&MILD or autosuggestions.
Reason: Insomnia is on rampage!
Reality Checks during the day.

----------


## michael79

Going away on training session to refine my Visualization skills to their Utmost.

----------


## michael79

As of today,
My Visualization skills has level up!
My WILD knowledge got upgraded!
My SSILD knowledge got expanded!
Now I can meditate!
My knowledge about Reality has evolved!

I like those good productive days  ::cheers:: 
More training awaits.^^

----------


## FryingMan

Great!   Consistent progress and effort is the path to success!

----------


## michael79

Finally found myself a natural method of falling asleep faster. Just doing it for several minutes and I'm out ::zzz::

----------


## FryingMan

Do tell your method for falling asleep faster!    This is my major challenge with dreaming practice -- it tends to keep me awake.   Falling asleep takes a long time very often with increased/focused intent.

----------


## michael79

> Do tell your method for falling asleep faster!    This is my major challenge with dreaming practice -- it tends to keep me awake.   Falling asleep takes a long time very often with increased/focused intent.



I'm too tired today, but maybe tomorrow.
Any way I tried something new today, as falling asleep I tried to see my room through my closed eyelids(imagine what I see with open eyes) from the same viewpoint from where I'm looking when falling asleep in very lazy manner, not overstimulating myself. When the the image cleared up I just stand up and I was already in a dream, confirmed by RC(because the room looked so indetical).^^

----------


## michael79

> Do tell your method for falling asleep faster!    This is my major challenge with dreaming practice -- it tends to keep me awake.   Falling asleep takes a long time very often with increased/focused intent.



I'm not sure if this method will help you with the focused intent, it's primary for insomnia. The main concept is to unwind your mind by non-logical thoughts. If ever dozed off for few moments just to wake up again, you might have noticed having some thoughts which when wake up fully doesn't make any sense. My theory is to simulate a falling asleep pattern of thoughts by having stream of non-logical thoughts together with sleep breathing patterns to confuse your mind that you are already dozing off to sleep. For example "the sun is filled with small horses", "pink clouds are running in my room", "friend is stroking my apples", you must not think them consciously but just go with flow, what ever your mind think off, if you do these for some minutes, you will realise that you are starting to hear in your mind those very illogical thoughts, don't analyze them, just go with the stream. If you can still preserve some unfocused awareness, this can create free floating mindset ideal for wilding.
Alternative to this, you can use just illogical word pattern, like game of words, you think one word and then continue with the first word you come with an so on, turning off the logical filter.

Still my best recommendations for falling asleep faster and return to sleep faster after an awakening are:
1)new bed if yours is getting uncomfortable (that damn backache)
2)3-5mg Melatonin long release with vit b6 in one pill.
3)Valerian root extract with lemon balm extract.(320mg/160mg)
4)Third generation antihistamine like xyzal(Levocetirizine)

Best of luck, Michael.

----------

